# Couple morning spots in destin



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Tried Early at a small public access beach about 5am, just fished cut squid. Very rough. Caught small 2 ft shark. Friend caught large lady fish. 
Moved to Henderson at 8. Caught another lady, cat fish, and a medium ray in about two hours. Again, just cut squid on the bottom. 
No grass issues, just hard to set because of the strong waves / current. Red flag at both.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd try live shrimp or fresh dead shrimp before I would squid. Everything likes shrimp.

You don't even have to use a whole shrimp. A #2 long shank hook & a piece of shrimp will catch whiting they are good eating.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Seriously, you'll do much better with shrimp, sandfleas or fishbites.


----------



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

I'll be going back to the same spots tomorrow,Thursday, and Friday (weather permitting). I'll try shrimp this time. Honestly, with how rough the surf was when I went, I could barely walk out far enough to get a good cast in. I tried squid because I knew it would stay on the hook. Supposed to be much better now though. 

If my goal is catching medium sized shark (for eating), any other advice? Currently just running a couple of circle hooks on a wire leader with a pyramid weight.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Shrimp is a good start for shark bait. 

Our go to is a half stingray or bluefish.


----------



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Well, went out with shrimp this time. Managed a good size pompano, decent whiting ( tasted great, my first one), and a gaggle of lady fish ( probably 5-8) . Fished the beach by the crab trap from 5-9. 

Was almost able to cast out past the second bar with how the surf was. Definitely had to rebait more often with the shrimp vs the squid, but caught fish worth earting this time.

Something got away that pull my rod right out of the holder, really wish I'd of gotten that one in. ( got my rod, he spit the hook)

Tried yesterday but ran from the lightning. Will try again in a day or two. (Being a teacher gives me plenty of beach time during the summer : ) )

Think I might try one hook shrimp and one squid. 

Will keep you guys updated, thanks for he tips so far.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

to keep shrimp on your hook surf fishing you might want to try a bait wrap from Mossy Head Bait Company. http://www.wrapfishingsystem.com


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You could try shrimp flavored fish bites.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Interesting, I wonder if its like panty-hose. My grandpa used to do something similar to that for catching flatheads in Missouri.


----------



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Alright, tried a few more times.

I've gone three additional times. Same spot. 5 AM - 9 ish (when it starts to get crowded), at the crab trap in Destin.

Fished with shrimp, cigar minnows, and cut squid.

I have a 12 foot rod that I can cast out past the 2nd bar, and a shorter one that I get right inside the second bar. Both with a 5/0 and 6/0 circle hook each.

1 24 inch black tip on cigar minnow.
4 different rays, all on shrimp.
Too many lady fish, on everything. Seriously, at least 20. I'm starting to hate these things.
4 pompano. 3 on shrimp, one on cut cigar minnow.
3 whiting, 2 worth keeping, all on shrimp.
3 cat fish, all on squid.

So I've figured out.. not much. Except maybe that the tasty fish like shrimp.
One day went without a single bite / catch. Another day, having to hustle because both rods are busy the whole morning.

I have noticed that once I see more than one dolphin show up, its pretty dead for at least an hour.

Also had a somewhat eye opening experience with a ray that jumped 3-4 out of the water right in front of me when I was chest deep casting out. All i could think was, that thing is two feet across, what is it running from.

No issues with jelly fish, grass, weeds, or anything. Would stay longer, but beach starts filling up around 8, and by 9 its just too crowded for me.

Tons of sand fleas as well, might start raking them up and trying them out.

Any info always appreciated, hope this helps anyone planning on heading that way.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Try frozen clam pieces if you want a different bait. Pompano really liked them last I tried, but it could've been the right timing. Everyone likes shrimp, and did much better than my last try with squid.
What are you referring to with the 2nd sand bar? I'm used to the sand bar (1st) being that 1st one being 50 plus yards out.


----------



## Castorriver (Mar 11, 2016)

This summer, I did better with fresh (dead) shrimp than live sand fleas. The Ladyfish seemed to like cut bait over everything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

You really need to post some pictures of your catch next time. Pompano on cut cig? Sounds like you had a good time. I wouldn't mind a mess of whiting.
I'm going to give the surf a shot Sat. morning. We'll see what happens.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Seriously, you'll do much better with shrimp, sandfleas or fishbites.


GK, none of that will work!!!! YOU CAUGHT EVERYTHING ALREADY!!! Gonna be new regulations thanks to you!!!:blink:


I've always had good luck w/ squid, I do use shrimp but I'm a little heavy when it comes to casting so it gets thrown off alot!!! OP can also try different types of swim baits, paddle tails. Don't be intimidated by using artificial...:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bawahaha, I left plenty for seed, and with all the undersized fish that I caught this spring, fall ought to be good !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

